# Vladimir Ashkenazy



## Rogerx

https://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/news/vladimir-ashkenazy-retires/

Retiring at 82 years old.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I hope this sudden retirement isn't indicative of poor health... I can't help but think of Stephen Cleobury who retired and then passed away only a few months later.


----------



## KenOC

He has retired "from public performance." I guess that leaves some room for new recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

I think( or re release)a new box set will arrive one of these days.


----------

